# Box elder trees any good?



## veener88 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just wondering when I was going though my wood pile I came across a few Box elder cuts. From looking at the tree it is part of the Maple family. I am just wondering if this tree is any good for smoking. Thanks


----------



## illini (Dec 18, 2006)

Don't know about the "Box elder"......had an ice storm....cut up a lot of Red-bud....would like to add that to what ifs for smoking


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't know about the box elder, but I've heard red bud is good. There are several sources on the net that sell it.


----------

